# Practicing psychology in France



## MadalinaMaxim

danerly said:


> Hi Ashley,
> 
> I haven't started yet, primarily because I'm still waiting to get a visa that allows me to work in France (after my boyfriend and I get PACSed in December, hopefully this will happen!).
> 
> However, I've discovered that in France, I can actually work even before getting my degrees recognized as long as I call myself a "counselor" rather than a "psychologist" or "psychotherapist." ("Counselor" is not a protected term here, unlike the others -- and the actual practice of psychotherapy isn't protected, just the titles.) My plan is to start working as a counselor while I'm still in the process of working to have my degrees recognized. I'm just planning to work out of a spare room in our apartment that I'm turning into an office. I never would have considered doing these things in the US, but being an expat makes you have to be a little bit scrappy!
> 
> I don't know about the market for services, but I'm hopeful. I've discovered there aren't many native English speaking therapists in Lyon, although I think there is a pretty significant English-speaking population. So we'll see. (There are French therapists who say they also speak English, but when I visit their websites, they're clearly mostly geared toward French people, so I think I'll have an edge with the English-speaking population -- at least that's what I'm hoping!)
> 
> In terms of getting new clients, my plan is to network with expat groups, doctors, other expats in health-related fields. I think there are things like EAP programs, although since I'm not fluent in French, I will only network with those companies who have a lot of foreign employees. Again, I have no idea how well this will work, but I'm feeling hopeful. I'll let you know how it goes!
> 
> Awhile back, I was feeling pretty discouraged about the whole thing, but I really do think there are ways to be creative and make it work. In some ways, it gives you an automatic niche that could be pretty interesting. At least that's my perspective for now.
> 
> Dana


Hello!
My name is Mada, I am new in France, i am married and have a baby boy of 8 months.
I am in France because my husband has a new job so I had to fallow him….and now I have to discover how can I practice psychology in France.
I have 2 masters degrees, i am a psychotherapist as well, i have 8 years of experience and I need some information from you.
I am in the process to apply to the “ MINISTERE
DE L'ENSEIGNEMENT SUPÉRIEUCHERCHE
ET DE L'INNOVATION” for my recognition of the diplomas and I was wondering if I can practice psychology before I receive the approval of the commission? If yes, was is the process? 
I’ve seen your post that I can practice by the name of “counselor” - what juridic form have you for that? 
thank you in advance for your response.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Have moved you to a thread of your own since the thread you had responded to is a bit ancient. The europa.eu site has reorganized recently but I found reference to where you should be applying to have your credentials evaluated. (It may depend a bit on where your credentials are from.)

Guichet Qualifications | Guichet Qualifications and follow through to the "healthcare" professions and from there to psychologist. Although this information focuses on recognition of credentials for those who obtained their degrees in the EU or EEC, the processes are usually fairly similar.


----------

